# YA MOTOR



## yellowbird (Apr 19, 2020)

I am looking at a 69 GTO with a "YA" motor with an Edelbrock 4 barrel manifold. Date code shows a 68 motor and as I understand, this makes it from a two barrel automatic car of some type, producing 265 HP. Is it possible to use the block and get different heads and intake and return this to a standard 350 HP 400. Or is the block some of the cause of lower horsepower?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The 400 cubic inch blocks are all pretty much born alike, especially in the late 60's. Some of the mid to late 70's are weaker castings and don't make for good high horsepower builds. If you have a 68 400 block, you can soup'er up to your heart's content.

A 350 horsepower 400 engine build will like some 6X heads, or similar (for pump gas), a street/strip cam (or RV cam), port matched intake/heads, a set of HO exhaust manifolds (port matched) (or headers), and a 4-barrel carb. Port matching my not be needed to get that 350 HP, but if you have the tools...it's free power.


----------

